

Ask HN: How many of you read beyond the top 200 posts on HN? - iamjonlee

How many of you read beyond the top 200 posts on HN?
======
FilterJoe
I never read beyond top 200 from front page. However, 5-20x/week I click on
"new" and skim headlines from the top 10 or so (or anything on the page with
at least 2 votes). Most of these never make it to the top 200, yet I typically
find about as many posts whose content is of interest to me on this page as
there are on the front page.

Of course, the nice thing about the front page is that the discussion can
often be more interesting than the content. Won't get that on new posts.

~~~
iamjonlee
Yes! I feel the same way- there are a lot of good posts that never make it to
the top 200. I think time really plays an issue here. If the post is submitted
at non-peak hours, not enough people read it, causing the post to be forgotten
about somewhere far in the HN archive.

------
stfu
I am more often reading the "new" and "ask" segment than the top30. But I
almost never go deeper than the top30.

------
slamdunc
By the time I hit pg 3 (90 posts) I have so many tabs open with things I want
to check out, I make myself go through them. But rather than culling the
amount of tabs, it tends to just generate more... Sadly, I rarely make it to
91+.

Reminds me of one of my favorite entries in the urban dictionary:
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=link%20diving>

------
chunky1994
I mostly stick to the top 30, although I occasionally skim the first 100 for
stuff that interests me, because even the interesting ones that are submitted
at non-peak times don't often go lower than that.

------
smoyer
Very rarely ... and when I do I start thinking perhaps I should go adjust my
procrastination settings.

------
high5ths
Very few of us, I would say.

------
viggity
I don't even look at pages past 120

~~~
iamjonlee
I don't think I even hit past 90 on most days..

